# Trailer Damaged



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

I did the unthinkable, I backed my trailer into another parked 5th wheel. I did this while backing my trailer into a storage space. My fault and nobody else's no way shape or form. I thought, I allowed myself enough room. Anyway, what's done is done, now to fix. My rear slide is damaged in the back. The window is broken out with the back wall of the slide cracked and pushed in. It appears that just the rear wall of the slide can be replaced. Anyone have a similar experience? I will be taking it to a qualified RV sales and service to have it fixed under insurance claim.

Boy do I feel stupid!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Anything that can be broken can be fixed - as long as you can afford it.









Any RV repair facility can undoubtedly fix it as good as new. You'll need to get recommendations from folks in your local area - friends, neighbors, business associates, etc. See where the RV companies have their trailers/RV's fixed.

Once you find several repair facilities do a Google search to see if there's anything good or bad about those companies. The Better Business Bureau might also be a help.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

dharris,
Sorry to hear about your incident. You did what we all fear doing ourselves. 
Did you damage the fiver too? If so, will the insurance cover it when parked? Not sure, that is why I ask.
I hope your TT is back together soon. Keep us posted on damage and cost to repair if you don't mind. I am sure it is only a matter of time until it is my turn.
crunchman


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We need pics!

Sounds like its plenty fixable. Does the slide still work ok?

Carey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean by "back wall of the slide". Were you backing in with the slide out? Are you talking about the little three foot wall at the end of the slide?









Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I guess I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean by "back wall of the slide". Were you backing in with the slide out? Are you talking about the little three foot wall at the end of the slide?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means the queen bed slide in the rear of the trailer.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

dharris said:


> I did the unthinkable, I backed my trailer into another parked 5th wheel. I did this while backing my trailer into a storage space. My fault and nobody else's no way shape or form. I thought, I allowed myself enough room. Anyway, what's done is done, now to fix. My rear slide is damaged in the back. The window is broken out with the back wall of the slide cracked and pushed in. It appears that just the rear wall of the slide can be replaced. Anyone have a similar experience? I will be taking it to a qualified RV sales and service to have it fixed under insurance claim.
> 
> Boy do I feel stupid!


Well, just got my trailer back from being fixed. The repairs cost just under 7200.00, and that was just for the back wall of the rear slide out.
Now i know why insurance companies charge so much.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It sure adds up quick. A couple more thousand and they would have just totalled it.

Glad your got it back in time to have fun with it. Water under the bridge now.

Thanks for the update!
Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mishap, but, am glad you are all fixed up now in time for the camping season!!








Did you take any pictures of the damage before it was fixed? Be curious to see how much damage was done.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Sorry to hear about your mishap, but, am glad you are all fixed up now in time for the camping season!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did take photo's, when I find them I will post them up.
I used my trailer two more times after the damage, just covered with black 6m plastic.


----------

